

C++17 Fold Expressions - ingve
http://baptiste-wicht.com/posts/2015/05/cpp17-fold-expressions.html

======
mdup
It seems very ironic that C++ adds _more_ rules to the language in order to
get _less_ cluttered code.

This "..." syntax, which probably won't be used a lot of times, will be nice
because you'll understand intuitively what the code does at the first sight.
And that's good. However, you'll have to spend the rest of your time dealing
with the surrounding code: templates, iterators, move-semantics double-
amperstands, std::forward and other subtleties of modern C++.

(Note: not being negative here, I actually do enjoy C++; I'm just staring at
the giganormous complexity of the language.)

